# Rapido issue



## pilot2fly (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi all,

New to n scale. Just got my first N scale loco, a Bachmann Spectrun CSX SD40-2 with rapido couplers. 

Coupler came unattached, and I have no idea how to put them back on the loco.

Any help?


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Don't even bother with those Rapidos - get a pair of Bachmann or Micro-trains magnetics, which should come with instructions. Its not so much complicated as it is finicky, but I managed to do it on a GP40


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Remounting couplers*



pilot2fly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to n scale. Just got my first N scale loco, a Bachmann Spectrun CSX SD40-2 with rapido couplers.
> 
> ...


pilot2fly;

Did you get this loco new in the original box? Bachman used to enclose an exploded-view drawing with all its locomotives. I don't know if they still do this as I haven't bought a Bachman loco in many years. Then again, since it has the older rapido couplers it's unlikely to be new. If you have or can download from Bachman, the exploded view drawing that should show you how the coupler pieces go back together.
Looking at your photo, I see the couplers, each with a cone on the back end, the springs that go over those cones and then into the coupler mounting box on the loco's truck. The middle piece is presumably designed to go across the bottom of the coupler box and keep the coupler and spring inside, the box. Rapido used to use a steel strap for this job, but they, or Bachman, may have switched to a plastic part.

You said this is your first N-scale loco. Do you have a lot of cars with rapido couplers? If not, I agree with GNfan that it might be smarter, in the long run, to switch over to Micro-Trains couplers now. You will never have fewer locomotives and cars to convert from rapido couplers to Micro-Trains couplers; than you do right now.

So why switch to Micro-Trains couplers at all?

Well, rapidos are difficult/nearly impossible to uncouple. There are uncoupling ramps for rapidos, but the rapido couplers can only uncouple right over the ramp, and you can't push the car into a siding without re-coupling it to the next car. This makes it difficult/nearly impossible to do any switching , which means your layout will just be for running trains around in circles until your eyes glaze over.
Micro-Trains couplers can be uncoupled at their magnetic ramp, and then pushed to another spot. They are also easy to uncouple, anywhere on the layout, with a simple, hand-held stick device. They also look like couplers, which rapidos don't.

It's quite possible that Micro-Trains has a conversion kit specifically designed to fit this particular locomotive. They make such conversion kits for nearly every loco in existence.The conversion kits are typically more expensive than plain Micro-Trains loose couplers, but a kit will be easier to fit into the original coupler box on the truck. Indeed it may be the only way of mounting a M-T coupler there. Otherwise you might need to body mount the couplers on your loco, which opens up a whole new can of worms. Which is discussed in the following paragraph.

The original couplers appear to have been mounted on the trucks. Is that correct? If it is then you should consider the sharpness of the curves on your layout. If your layout will have curves tighter than say, 14" radius, then you may want to keep the truck-mounting system, rather than going to a body-mount one. This is particularly true if most, or all, of your cars have truck-mounted couplers. Body-mounts look better, and are better for pushing cars backwards in switching. However, they don't handle sharp curves well.
The worst possible scenario is a mixture of body-mounts, and truck mounts. Then the coupler mounted on the body of the locomotive tends to shove the truck-mounted coupler of the first car sideways and often causing it to derail. So it's pretty much "all or nothing" with regard to coupler mounting locations. Either all truck-mounted, or all body-mounted. Don't mix the two.

good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## pilot2fly (Nov 14, 2016)

Yes these are truck mounted couplers. No, train was new old stock, did not come with instructions.

I finally got the coupler and spring in the box, but every time I try to attach to loco, the spring pops out and flies away. I've officially lost all my springs now.

Think I'll try some MT or Bachmann EZ Mates.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

pilot2fly said:


> Yes these are truck mounted couplers. No, train was new old stock, did not come with instructions.
> 
> I finally got the coupler and spring in the box, but every time I try to attach to loco, the spring pops out and flies away. I've officially lost all my springs now.
> 
> Think I'll try some MT or Bachmann EZ Mates.


You ain't model railroading unless you got tiny pieces flying into oblivion, only to be found in the middle of the night on a bare foot making a midnight run to the bathroom or fridge!!! :laugh:


----------



## pilot2fly (Nov 14, 2016)

Haha yes that's true! I lost all my springs, however I did finally realize I was doing it wrong. I got the box with coupler to go into the loco trucks. Problem is, missing spring allows the coupler to drop really far down.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Springs*



pilot2fly said:


> Haha yes that's true! I lost all my springs, however I did finally realize I was doing it wrong. I got the box with coupler to go into the loco trucks. Problem is, missing spring allows the coupler to drop really far down.


pilot2fly;

You may be able to get replacement springs. You might check online. I probably have some rapido coupler springs, and couplers too. If your interested, send me a private message with an address to mail them to. You can have the springs for free.
www.modeltrainstuff.com, and of course Bachman, may have separate springs for sale. When you get new springs here's a couple of tricks to keep them from flying away. First work with the loco, springs, and other parts, On top of a white or light-colored, terrycloth hand towel. The light color makes those tiny little suckers easier to see, and the rough texture of the towel tends to catch, and hold parts that are trying,well to depart! A locomotive cradle is also very helpful for surgery like this. (see photos) You can make your own, or buy a commercial foam version from www.micromark.com Finally, you can thread a piece of sewing thread through the spring, mount the spring with the thread still inside, and then slowly, and carefully pull the thread out.

If you decide to switch to knuckle couplers I strongly recommend Micro-Trains, rather than Bachman, or any other brand. M-T couplers are the defacto standard and widely regarded as the best in the world. All the others are basically imitations of the original M-T knuckle coupler. Many have replaced Bachman, and other imitating brands, with Micro-Trains, but you might be hard pressed to find anybody that ever replaced Micro-Trains couplers with another brand. I have never heard of anyone doing so.
The only reason I can see for using Bachman knuckle couplers would be if Micro-Trains does not make a conversion kit designed to fit you loco, and Bachman does have knuckle couplers that will easily fit your loco.

good luck with whatever you choose;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## pilot2fly (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks! I've found a couple of them so I should be good. I will eventually switch to Microtrains


----------

